# Pinhole + Fog



## fstop23 (May 1, 2007)

Mmm, pinholeyness! Used my 4x5 camera converted into a pinhole camera w/ color film.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 2, 2007)

Pretty.:heart:  

Reminds me of an album cover.  Just needs some ghostly figures wandering about in the fog.


----------



## terri (May 2, 2007)

_Terrific_ pinhole shot. The figure is as ghostly as the field. :thumbup: 

Wonderful job, be proud of this one.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 2, 2007)

Terrific shot.


----------



## fstop23 (May 2, 2007)

thanks guys! i had never seen so much fog at Presque Isle (erie, pa).  It was really creepy.


----------



## sabbath999 (May 3, 2007)

Ok, that shot just flat rocks my world.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 3, 2007)

I keep coming back to this shot.... 

It is proof positive that it isn't about the camera, the lens, or even the subject... It's all about the image nothing more or less....  The image made with anything, by anybody, either works or doesn't work.  A pro should have a higher percentage that work but it's still about the image in the end.  Get a big rep and you get a pass on some, but in the end it's the image period.

Still a hell of an image...


----------



## Tangerini (May 3, 2007)

Wow.  I agree that it looks like an album cover, it's so intriguing!


----------



## fstop23 (May 3, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Ok, that shot just flat rocks my world.


 
well, i am in the business of rocking worlds...

And mysteryscribe, i completely agree...it's always about the image.  it doesn't matter who takes a photo, a good shot is a good shot.  (same goes for bad shots).

What was interesting was that i had no way to set up the shot...I couldn't see anything on my groundglass and i guessed the exposure (i forgot my meter).


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 3, 2007)

Well as my photo mentor used to say when someone complimented her, "Sometimes you just gotta get lucky." 

Of course she had years experience and damn good training so it wasn't luck at all. She had a real feel for what was going to happen on any given shoot. We all did back then. We didn't have screens to correct our mistakes. You just lived with them. 

No lesson like the one learned by facing a client with something less than your best work. Mistakes were seldom repeated.


----------



## Raddy (May 4, 2007)

Amazing picture.  I didn't even recognize that as PI.  The effect of the fog is astounding.

It's always nice to see the work of a fellow Erie-ite ;-)


----------



## Olympus8MP (May 4, 2007)

Nice shot! I'm always intrigued by pinhole shots


----------



## JayJay65 (May 6, 2007)

Excuse the question, but what do you mean by the term "pinhole"?


----------



## sabbath999 (May 7, 2007)

No lens, you use a small hole in cardboard/plastic/wood instead...

Pinhole Camera Wiki


----------



## fstop23 (May 7, 2007)

I actually used my camera for this, the pinhole was in a piece of aluminum.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 7, 2007)

When I make a pinhole these days which is seldom, I use a piece of alum roof flashing with a .0177 in whole drilled in it.  then i glue that to a steel washer.  that combination can be attached to anything from a oatmeal box to an old polaroid camera with the lens removed.

The bit for the hole came from a model train store believe it or not.  anyway thats the easiest way i know.


----------



## JamesD (May 11, 2007)

I'm really impressed with this image.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 11, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> When I make a pinhole these days which is seldom, I use a piece of alum roof flashing with a .0177 in whole drilled in it. then i glue that to a steel washer. that combination can be attached to anything from a oatmeal box to an old polaroid camera with the lens removed.
> 
> The bit for the hole came from a model train store believe it or not. anyway thats the easiest way i know.


 
the idea has been thrown around for us digital folk about using the bodycap with a pinhole in it.  It sounds like a good idea, but I dont like the idea of a hole in the body cap leaving the sensor open to whatever is blowing around for the time the shutter is open.  Any ideas?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 12, 2007)

You need to buy yourself a second cap to drill out


----------



## JIP (May 12, 2007)

It has been said many times before in this thread but I like this image.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 12, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> You need to buy yourself a second cap to drill out


 
Yes, mainly because my body cap is a translucent white, I'll need to buy black.  The problem I am facing is that I want a way to cover the hole possible with glass or something so that dust doesn't make its way into the camera?  Or am I just being silly thinking that dust will get in through such a tiny hole?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 12, 2007)

Since you only uncover it for small amount of time I wouldn't think that it would be a problem.  Im sure it is open longer and *MUCH* wider while youi change the lens.

If the iso is set at even 50 on a bright day your exposure time in the sun would be really short.   Maybe a quarter second but thats a guess.  the smallness of the hole and the short duration exposure would probably not allow any noticeable dust in.  I doubt that you would want to shoot pin hole more than one or two times anyway.  

Pin hole photography is more about the total experience that the image.  (did I say that bite my own tongue)


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  I'll have to try this.


----------

